# Lug tire confusion



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been wanting to add some lug tires to my Craftsman DYT 4000 but I can't seem to find any that are listed for the size on the tractor.
The current tires are Carlisle turf savers, 20X8-8.
Do I have to go back with that exact size or do I have some leeway on what will fit the rim? It looks like I have pretty god clearance fro the fenders and the deck.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

As long as they fit the 8" rim,and don't rub,they should be ok.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yepper - ive seen guys put ATV tires on their tractors ( used for trail riding) - i have a few sets of them to tinker with for mine ( when i get to it) - like Jhngardner mentioned - if it fits the rim with no clearance issues - should be good to go .

If you plan on using liquid ballast, you might want to get tubes as well - so the rims wont rust/easier to remove/add liquid as well.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Larry in OK said:


> I've been wanting to add some lug tires to my Craftsman DYT 4000 but I can't seem to find any that are listed for the size on the tractor.
> The current tires are Carlisle turf avers, 20X8-8.
> Do I have to go back with that exact size or do I have some leeway on what will fit the rim? It looks like I have pretty god clearance fro the fenders and the deck.


A friend of mine (and a member here) "tractorwrangler" can get you a set of those cheap! He's a tire distributor among other things. Shoot him a pm & he can get whatever you need.

It's funny, I picked up a pair of new lug tires on Craftsman rims along with a Craftsman snowblower, tire chains, wheel weights & extra rear weight earlier this year. Once the snow starts to fall, it'll all be up for sale as a package.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Got my Carlisle super lugs put on yesterday. We had 1.5" of rain yesterday morning so I haven't tried them out yet but they look good



















Original tire size was 20.00-8-8, lugs are 20.0-10-8. Plenty of clearance on my DYT 4000.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I liked the ones I had on mine they had plenty of traction.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

what did they set you back larry?


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

$191 tax and all mounted.
I could have got them a little cheaper mail order but then I'd have had to add shipping and then pay to get them mounted. 
Even though I could do the take down and mount I don't really have the right tools and my time is worth something.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Gave the new tires a good work out this morning The rough areas I keep mowed usually has me hung up 3-4 times because of losing traction, sometimes to the point that I have to get off the mower and horse it around to get moving again, it's worse if it's wet, didn't happen today.


----------

